# Why I don't like cheap toilets



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had to replace this low end Am/standard. Took me a little while to figure out what was wrong. Pulled toilet and found what I assumed to be a factory repair. This is a good example of the cheap  put in around here in residential new construction. Tell me the guy that put this in didn't suspect there would be a problem, I bet there was a problem from day one. Also, the flange was a 1 1/2" below (slab)finished floor. Had to make a repair on it before setting new toilet


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea their patch ups suck!:yes:
The one they have on the back of the trapway on the champion stopped me from installing their garbage years ago.
2 leakers in a row said we were done!:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to work for a huge bungalow buster plumber, at one time they had the most plumbers in the state of Illinois. Anyhoo, in this one subdivision, like 1500 houses, we installed Mansfield toilets and lavs, they were all seconds. Everyone was out of round or oval. You couldn't square them. Then I would get yelled at by the developer's trim superintendent. I finally just measured from the wall to the seat bolt holes, and it was what it was.


----------

